# RELOADING STEEL SHOT



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Anyone reload steel shot? For Geese, ducks, Pkeasants?? how much savings ???*

My Pot of gold


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I reload 1 1/2 oz 3 1/2 in steel, for a little less than $10 per box. May be a little higher now, but steel definately hasn't went up as much component wise as lead shot has. The load I use is comparable to the federal red box stuff which is running about $23 per box up here. Just off the top of my head, I would expect 3 in loads to be $2-$3 less.

For simplicity, I quit reloading 3 in steel and just use 3 1/2 for everything, same load, only switching shot sizes.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the Info- I'm reloading for trap now ,( lead) and it seems lately that my savings are getting less and less each year vs buying already loaded shells.

I don,t have the 3 1/2 chamber , only the 3 inch, but from what I'm hearing 
it sounds like I can save a few bucks reloading myself in the steel department- This way I can adjust my shot size for different situations. / times of year.

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

No problem, and I wouldn't quit loading lead just yet. The factory ammo price often lags reloading components by a year. Trap Loads, except for the very cheapest you can buy, are going to be $7-8 thiscoming season. The cheap federal blue box 1 1/4 oz field loads are going to run around $13-15. I saw boxes of 3" lead wichesters on "clearance" for $31 at walmart last week, yeah thats not a typo, $31.

When prices are stable, reloading lead is usually around a 50% break from comparable factory shell in price.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds Good- I was wondering why lead was going up so much- didn't think about the increase later for factory bought shell. -

I'll be shooting Waterfowl and Pheasants mainly with the steel and it just makes me cringe when I see the price for a box of steel shot now days- I would like to go out to North Dakota this year or possible South Dakota to try Pheasant Hunting- I have a Good Pointer - GSP{ and have never did it- not much for birds around here, just the planted ones- and there all shot up the day after they release them

Thanks for the Advise-


----------



## Dougv (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been loading steel for about 10 years or so and wont buy shells anymore because they havent got the range the handloads have some of them are very fast 17to1800fps the cost is less than half.


----------

